# Logo and Branding needed for property sign



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I've decided to have a sign made for my farm, but I need to peg down the look/logo for it.
My website has cutesy fonts, and I have T-shirt's we got from vista print with a logo I whipped together from there, but not sure the direction I should go in. It doesn't have goats in the logo, should it? I also use the attached carton goat a lot (decal on my car too).

Do I use the vista print logo as is, or design something new, ask sign people or maybe pay and have my brand properly done with all the files and such? I'm kind of frugal, but this will be my retirement hobby in about 10 years, and I already have a strong name and good reputation...so do I just bite the bullet? Attached my T-shirt's, and the kind of sign I am considering..oh, and my business cards which morph the styles together, lol. Thanks for your input goat friends!

.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you want cutsie?


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

It’s leaning cutsie, isn’t it! But maybe in an attempts to appeal to the masses it should steer more plain/professional. My target audience is always women 25-55 if that makes a difference...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I like the business card with the goats. They are cute. The question is will there be more than goats?


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

There already is! I have 2 mini horses, 2.5 alpaca, assorted chickens, etc...but the goats are my pride and joy, will always have and breed them :bighug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe you could add other animals and make a grouping or something if you plan on promoting them too.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh that’s a tough one! But if you already have a strong business going and people have seen this logo a lot maybe stick with it. I agree with ksalvagno, if you get more into the other animals then you can go back threw and add them in. If the signs are going to be like the one, engraved like that, then just leave a spot to add to it. I don’t think there is anything wrong with cute, especially if most of your clients are cute, us girls like cute! Seriously, put anything cute in front of us and we are over the moon lol


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Check this out! Love the idea of adding other animals in the sign! These are to cool


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Those are very nice. :great:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Here is another example of a farm local to me that combined all their agri-adventures into one sign: https://www.facebook.com/OleYankeeFarm/
(see cover photo for their new logo they just had made)


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

This is mine.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

This is the one I had made for our farm. It is currently inside due to the county plans to tear out the road, ditches, trees, fences, etc from our front lot this coming summer. I can't wait to get it out!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very nice.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

@Mmhyronimus where did you have that made?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

@wifeof1 I love yours too!


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Goatzrule said:


> @Mmhyronimus where did you have that made?


I got it on etsy for Xmas 2017. Designed it through email. Took awhile for shipping but that was mainly since we had a blizzard at the time it was shipped. I love it! Got it customized with the goat designs that I wanted. You can also get it in different colors. I just preferred the black color.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Making logos and signs is a tough art, not many master it.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Something else to consider is a logo can be a bigger task than people think. Logos often are copywriten and/or trademarked so you'll want a unique design and as Trollmor mentioned its a pretty hard art. I am SUPER savy with digital design and I generally stay very clear from logo work. If you're looking for a good professional logo you'll likely have to pay a decent bit for one. 

If you're just looking for a sign for your property and may not necessarily be a logo then you can just make a sign you like and always revisit the idea of a logo down the road. 

Just food for thought!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes. Compare with our avatars! Even mine has too many details to make a good logo. Most traffic signs, at least here in Sweden, are simple enough. Among those shown in this thread, I think Hyronimus is the best.


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

I have tried in CorelDRAW composes for himself a logo.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

ReNat said:


> I have tried in CorelDRAW composes for himself a logo.
> View attachment 145901


That is beautiful


----------

